# K&N and Injen CAI comparison



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> Now Injen voids warranty, and needs a tune-up afterwards (maybe that's just the SRI) it replaces the old one, so it's apparently better.
> My myself I've used K&N products for everything, but I need an honest review, so which one is over all better for my car?


This is incorrect. My service guys specifically told me my powertrain warranty would be just fine. As long as you disconnect the battery before installation the ECU will make all the necessary changes regardless of if you are stock or tuned. The CAI set-up is the way to go. It makes a big difference in the warmer months and smooths out the power delivery when you push this little engine. SRI does not add much over the stock set up. Both should increase your gas mileage roughly 5%. Here is a picture of mine in the engine bay (it looks cool too!)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the same Injen as Erik has, and I can honestly say I prefer it in CAI mode than in SRI mode. I'll be switching it back soon. 

I personally think you get a whole lot more for your money with the Injen intake. I don't have a tune and didn't need one to install the intake.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

This is a battle that will go to no end... really its all about preference.

I have the K&N, and prefer it over a CAI for many reason, both guys above should already know my side of the argument. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

has anyone tried ZZP's intake!?


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

From what I've read, the Injen replaces more of the old CAI too than the K&N, so its better. But once again, I've only read this, not sure if it is true or not.
I was leaning towards a K&N, but the more I read on the Injen, the more I like it. And the CAI, not the SRI


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

IMO they are both good decorations, but apart from looking good and making more noise, they won't make a difference worth the cost on a stock car, it is a VERY small engine. Save your money and get a tune.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> From what I've read, the Injen replaces more of the old CAI too than the K&N, so its better. But once again, I've only read this, not sure if it is true or not.
> I was leaning towards a K&N, but the more I read on the Injen, the more I like it. And the CAI, not the SRI


The Injen can be used as either a CAI or an SRI by adding or removing one tube. It's a multi-piece intake that allows you that luxury.

The old intake is not a CAI. See my thread on bypassing the intake resonator. It's in one of the links in my signature on my articles.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

But which one is better for the money, the K&N, or the Injen?


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and I'll be getting a tune after I put in a CAI


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It still won't make much difference over just getting a tune, maybe 3-5HP. The factory intake flows pretty well even without the resonator delete and the engine and turbo just aren't demanding that much air. I'm not telling you you should not buy one, just don't expect a 20HP increase or .5 in the 1/4 mile. All I am saying is there are better ways to spend $300 if you are looking for performance.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help and your opinions


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> Oh and I'll be getting a tune after I put in a CAI


This is the best way to go: Get all your mods done first then do the tune that way the tune will take into account the CAI. I did just the opposite. I did the tune first then Just last week I bought an Injen CAI. I contacted Steve at Insane speed and he said I can install the intake and not worry about updating my tune. I am still debating whether I want to return the CAI or not. It is still sitting in my living room box has been opened and I have thought about it but by the time I get home it is dark and no time to install. If I do it will probably be tomorrow or Sunday.
FYI for the money, Injen is probably the better way to go. The Injen can be converted from CAI to SRI for the same price as the K&N which is only an SRI. Auto Anything has a pretty good selection of Intakes and good prices(lots of sales 10 -15% off) with free shipping.http://www.autoanything.com/air-intakes/10A50208.aspx


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> It still won't make much difference over just getting a tune, maybe 3-5HP. The factory intake flows pretty well even without the resonator delete and the engine and turbo just aren't demanding that much air. I'm not telling you you should not buy one, just don't expect a 20HP increase or .5 in the 1/4 mile. All I am saying is there are better ways to spend $300 if you are looking for performance.


Well, it won't improve the straight line performance or anything but it will prolong heatsoak as a CAI. Both set-ups also will net a ~5% increase in fuel economy on the highway due to better airflow. They will essentially pay for themselves. I noticed the fuel economy bump immediately.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know about pay for themselves, it will take a long time to cover $300.00 with a 2MPG increase, but I see what you are saying. I don't see how it will help with heatsoak, that is more the intercooler, but it might lower IAT slightly. The factory box pulls in air from pretty much the exact same place.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

So you're saying the Injen is better because it can be converted from a CAI to an SRI, and vicer versa.
but the K&N is only an SRI? I thought it was a CAI..?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MackenzieLTZ said:


> So you're saying the Injen is better because it can be converted from a CAI to an SRI, and vicer versa.
> but the K&N is only an SRI? I thought it was a CAI..?


No, the Injen is a SRI only. It has a shield that blocks some directly radiating heat, but it doesn't block the ambient heat at the top of the engine bay from which it's pulling air. The IATs will be identical between the Injen in SRI mode and the K&N in SRI mode. If you bought one for SRI mode, the only consequential difference would be that the K&N re-uses the rubber flex hose coming out of the turbo, and the Injen has a mandrel bent aluminum elbow.


----------



## MackenzieLTZ (Oct 18, 2012)

The K&N is a short ram, and I prefer their products, so I think I'm going to buy the K&N Cold Air Intake, and tune it up afterwards, I own a Diablo Trinity tuner so that should do the job


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Neither voids the full warranty. However, goi g with either can void anything having to do with the intake system. No car company can void a whole warranty for a single part like an intake IN the US. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

